# Older Golden Girl in Johnson City, TN Animal Control



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I emailed:
HeartlandGRR
Memphis AreaGRR 
MiddleTennessee GRR

The shelter said that she is still thre, was picked up as a stray
Here is the petfinder link:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11077724


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*What a pretty girl*

What a pretty Girl!!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Double POST


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Let me know what you hear from TVGRR. We are the next closest rescue, we cover the Middle TN area. We are willing to help this girl, we are just bursting at the seams right now...

Nicole


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Such a pretty girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenGirlTn*

GoldenGirlTN:

Maybe you could ask the other Golden Ret. Rescue if they are going to be able to help her, since your rescue could?

Her name is Tiffany and she's getting white on her face like my Smooch.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

It would be better and closer if they could..we will tentatively be helping with the 12 Goldens in KY, on top of us already being full Like everyone else isn't


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

HeartlandGRR just told me that she has been adopted!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

So Happy that this sweet Senior was adopted!!!!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

So glad to hear, just coming on here to check on her..YAY!!


----------

